# Beef and broccoli



## Julian Nell (Jul 20, 2012)

Tonight's dinner is Beef and broccoli, the dish is so easy I don't think I need to give any details.





DSC_1563_699 by Julian Nell photography, on Flickr


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 21, 2012)

I really need to get a rice cooker one of these days. Nice dinner....makes me hungry!


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks, I cooked my rice in a pan on the stove.

Julian


----------



## Kyle (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry for the dumb question, what cut of beef do you use?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 21, 2012)

Julian, your picture made be just go buy some beef and broccoli so I can fix it for supper.

Rick


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyle said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, what cut of beef do you use?



Sorry but I couldn't tell you, I am still learning cuts and techniques myself.

But it ended up in a square cut, I would have prefferd to cut it into strips though it didn't work out.

Julian


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Julian, your picture made be just go buy some beef and broccoli so I can fix it for supper.
> 
> Rick



I hope you don't mind me asking but what is your recipe, if you don't want to say that's fine I am just wanting to try some different recipes.

Julian


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 21, 2012)

Julian Nell said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking but what is your recipe, if you don't want to say that's fine I am just wanting to try some different recipes.
> 
> Julian



Julian,

I used top sirloin, since it was on sale at my market, cheaper than round steak, cut thinly into 3" long strips. I mixed a couple of tablespoons of cornstarch, a tablespoon or so of water and about a half teaspoon of garlic powder, then tossed the steak to coat. I stir fried the steak in about a tablespoon of oil until it was medium-rare to medium, then took it out and set it aside. I stir fried about a half-pound (4 cups or so) of broccoli florets and a quarter of a large Vidalia onion cut pole-to-pole in another tablespoon of oil and when the broccoli was still a bit crisp, added a mixture of a tablespoon of cornstarch, a third cup of soy sauce, two tablespoons of brown sugar, a half-teaspoon of ground ginger and a half cup of water. I let it thicken, then added the beef back. 

I'm sorry I didn't take pictures, maybe next time.

Rick


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Julian,
> 
> I used top sirloin, since it was on sale at my market, cheaper than round steak, cut thinly into 3" long strips. I mixed a couple of tablespoons of cornstarch, a tablespoon or so of water and about a half teaspoon of garlic powder, then tossed the steak to coat. I stir fried the steak in about a tablespoon of oil until it was medium-rare to medium, then took it out and set it aside. I stir fried about a half-pound (4 cups or so) of broccoli florets and a quarter of a large Vidalia onion cut pole-to-pole in another tablespoon of oil and when the broccoli was still a bit crisp, added a mixture of a tablespoon of cornstarch, a third cup of soy sauce, two tablespoons of brown sugar, a half-teaspoon of ground ginger and a half cup of water. I let it thicken, then added the beef back.
> 
> ...



you should be! :justkidding:

Now I'm hungry. Chicken teriyaki on rice sounds about right after this thread.


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay thanks.

Julian


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 21, 2012)

I slice up some beef and add some soy sauce and black bean sauce, then stirfry it briefly. Remove it from the pan. 
I toss chopped garlic and ginger in some hot neutral oil and then add the broccoli and sliced onion. After getting it hot I add some water and soy sauce for steam and cover for a few, then add the cow and a bit of corn starch in water to thicken, but that last is optional.
Hoisin is another option for black bean sauce. A little dry sherry works too.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 21, 2012)

All these recipes sound great, and if I hadn't just eaten, I would be all over this. I also like to add a bit of oyster sauce to mine as well.


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will try a different recipe next time.

Julian


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 23, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Julian,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...





jm2hill said:


> you should be! :justkidding:
> 
> Now I'm hungry. Chicken teriyaki on rice sounds about right after this thread.



Okay, I made chicken ponzu tonight, and this time remembered to take pictures.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good Rick - that would be my picture too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 24, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Looks good Rick - that would be my picture too.



Leading up to it: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-good-Show-us!?p=128986&viewfull=1#post128986


----------



## Julian Nell (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks delicius.

Julian


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Okay, I made chicken ponzu tonight, and this time remembered to take pictures.



Well played :groucho:


Could you tell me why you tossed your meat in the cornstarch? Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

I find that it browns better and the chicken pieces don't stick together as much.



UCChemE05 said:


> Well played :groucho:
> 
> 
> Could you tell me why you tossed your meat in the cornstarch? Thanks!


----------

